# Planning a Geo Metro conversion.



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Low bucks: find a wrecked ev of your choice and strip systems. Im partial to Volts, but leafs, tesla, whatever you can get from a wrecking yard cheap. Used to be you could get a whole car for a couple of thousand.

By the time you get to the controller install there should be a couple of proven hacks but on a metro, a big curtis should work.

My $0.02 YMMV


----------



## Moltenmetal (Mar 20, 2014)

EVMetro's excellent threads will be of interest to you-of course these days you'll be using cells from a Leaf or Volt etc. for sure instead, but otherwise you'll have a couple interesting options to study.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

Ironhydroxide said:


> My daily commute is 53 miles minimum. Some days I do 75 because of errands.
> 
> As for cost, I'd like to keep it under what I can buy a fair used leaf for (~10k).
> 
> .


I have a COMPLETED '97 Swift that I'll sell you for a good deal! The only thing wrong is the old Curtis controller died. you could replace with a curtis, or I have a Zilla sitting in a box ready to use.

the battery pack is ThunderSky 100ah x 120v nominal... So this will probably NOT handle your milage goal. I used to get a dependable 40 mile day out of this pack around town... so I would recommend that you consider ditching the rear seat and put a second battery bank in place of the rear seats.

anyway, check out my build site to get a better idea what you can do with a Geo/Swift.


----------

